# forward postfix virtual domain



## rutziste (25. Jan. 2008)

habe auf meine root server ispconfig unter debian etch lauffen. mein problem ist es die mails von einer domain auf einen anderen smtp server (exchange) weiter zu leiten. möchte hierzu für die domain auf dem root server in ispconfig ein catchall postfach erstellen. das ganze funktioniert ja bestens. nur kann ich die mails was im postfach liegen nicht auf eine ip bzw hostnamen weiterleiten. möchte den root server so zu sagen als kleine spam getway benutzen und die mails darüber lauffen zu lassen bevor sie in den exchange gelangen. habe dazu im netz diesen beitrag gefunden http://www.usenet-forums.com/mailin...postfix-forward-mail-another-smtp-server.html werde aber nicht gans schlau daraus bzw weis ich nicht ob postfix dan nicht alle mails dort hin umleitet forwarded. 

kann mir da jemand weiter helfen  Danke


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2008)

Das wird so mit dem Forwarding leider nicht gehen, oder besser gesagt, das Forwarding schon aber dann ohne spam scannen. Wenn Du die Emails mittels postfix transport weiterleitest, dann geschieht dies bevor sie auf spam und viren gescannt werden.

Das was Du benötigst ist ab ISPConfig 3 möglich, das ist zur Zeit erst als Alphaversion vefügbar:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16962

Eine neue Alpha wird in kürze veröffentlicht.


----------



## rutziste (25. Jan. 2008)

Danke Till für die rasche antwort.

dan werde ich wohl auf ISPconfig 3 warten müssen 

PS: hoffe bis dahin erdrücken mich nicht die vielen Spams......


----------

